# smoking



## lewiscarr (Feb 10, 2008)

hi all, 
we are thinking of moving from bulgaria to spain and were wondering if smoking is as bad in spain as here? 
as non smokers it really bothers us that their idea of a no smoking area is one table from 30 in a restaurant!
so are there any non smokers out there enjoying life to the full in spain please?!
thanks
lewis


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

lewiscarr said:


> hi all,
> we are thinking of moving from bulgaria to spain and were wondering if smoking is as bad in spain as here?
> as non smokers it really bothers us that their idea of a no smoking area is one table from 30 in a restaurant!
> so are there any non smokers out there enjoying life to the full in spain please?!
> ...


Heh heh .... know what you mean

Smoking rules in Spain are a little strange. It is banned in Spain, as it is now in the UK. However .... if you have a bar of a certain size (sorry, I dont know the perameters) and you have a sign on your door stating that smoking is permitted, then you can smoke.

So you basically get to know which bars / restaurants allow it or not.

Mind you, because the doors and windows are usually open it doesn't have the same effect as in the UK. Its never bothered me really, and I'm an ex smoker ... the worst kind apparantly!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I have so far found that Spain doesnt seem to have any rules atall. Most Spanish seem to smoke, most bars seem to have ashtrays, people walk around the streets with cigarettes, even when we arrived at Malaga airport there was a policeman standing under a no smoking sign lighting up a ***!!!

I dont smoke, but I love the freedom of choice, if people chose to smoke then who am I to stop them? There's enough open air and warm weather for it not to be a problem - long may it continue!

Jo


----------



## lewiscarr (Feb 10, 2008)

*thanks guys*

at least theyv actualy thought about doing something, thats one step ahead of bg, here it just doesnt occur to them that some people exist who dont smoke


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The UK is the place to go for anti smokers. The ban is very much in force there. 

Jo


----------



## lewiscarr (Feb 10, 2008)

i know, its like a different place now, but i wonder if the rest of europe will follow suit?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its my understanding that Spain had the same smoking ban as in the UK around 18 months ago, but it was so unpopular that people power prevailed and the government had to modify it. Like I've said before, its great to see freedom of choice. I dont smoke, but I think it should be a personal choice, not a dictated government rule! Something as silly as this is just one of the reasons why I wanted to come to Spain. In any case, most bars and restaurants are outside and cigarette smoke doesnt linger

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> Its my understanding that Spain had the same smoking ban as in the UK around 18 months ago, but it was so unpopular that people power prevailed and the government had to modify it. Like I've said before, its great to see freedom of choice. I dont smoke, but I think it should be a personal choice, not a dictated government rule! Something as silly as this is just one of the reasons why I wanted to come to Spain. In any case, most bars and restaurants are outside and cigarette smoke doesnt linger
> 
> Jo


I'm a non smoker. I went back to my old local last year which obviously is smokeless now. There is n atmosphere at all in the pub now, it's lost something (no smart comments ).

There was a football match on, and at half time the whole pub emptied onto the street!!!

Then I discover that the pub now closes at 10.00 pm. Well ..... the doors do. But inside everyone then lights up and carries on as before!!! This is because 99.9% of the regulars there smoke, and the landlord (at his risk) now has to do this by popular demand.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> I'm a non smoker. I went back to my old local last year which obviously is smokeless now. There is n atmosphere at all in the pub now, it's lost something (no smart comments ).
> 
> There was a football match on, and at half time the whole pub emptied onto the street!!!
> 
> Then I discover that the pub now closes at 10.00 pm. Well ..... the doors do. But inside everyone then lights up and carries on as before!!! This is because 99.9% of the regulars there smoke, and the landlord (at his risk) now has to do this by popular demand.



That was starting to happen a lot. Where I lived in the UK, a couple of pubs have smoking rooms where the regulars go. The landlords hold a kitty to pay for any fine that may occur.

I think its definately spoiled the "pub" atmosphere, when my dad was alive him and his old mates went to the pub for their pint and smoke (to escape the wives LOL), its what the local was for! Now, its made pubs almost clinical and as you say, everyone piles outside which is no fun for them or those left inside waiting. Strange when we're so concerned about global warming, saving energy etc and now all pubs have outside heaters and doors opening and closing all night long.


I'm definately no fan of the ban at all and I'm a non smoker!

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> I'm definately no fan of the ban at all and I'm a non smoker!
> 
> Jo


I suspect we may be in the minority


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> I suspect we may be in the minority


I think its a minority thats growing though. I know a few non smokers who are beginning to find it irritating, when they go out with friends, relatives etc. and of course pub landlords. My OH used to play in a local pub band in UK and they noticed a significant decline in "punters", especially when it was cold and wet!! He's a non smoker too and says the only benefit is that his clothes dont smell of smoke after a "gig", which is nice, but he can smell BO more now!!

I think they should ban alcohol in pubs!! Drunks are a far more serious health, safety and welfare issue LOL!!!!

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> I think its a minority thats growing though. I know a few non smokers who are beginning to find it irritating, when they go out with friends, relatives etc. and of course pub landlords. My OH used to play in a local pub band in UK and they noticed a significant decline in "punters", especially when it was cold and wet!! He's a non smoker too and says the only benefit is that his clothes dont smell of smoke after a "gig", which is nice, but he can smell BO more now!!
> 
> I think they should ban alcohol in pubs!! Drunks are a far more serious health, safety and welfare issue LOL!!!!
> 
> Jo


The day of the "local" is dead. In the 70's and 80's it was fun. But of course the necessary drink / drive laws, expensive drinks (and VERY expensive soft drinks) coupled with the lack of atmosphere have changed it beyond recognition. I haven't been to a pub on the UK with any atmosphere that I really enjoyed for years and years.

People have decided that they may as well just drink at home


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

*Smokers suffer yet again !*

Hi all !
Some government minister (waste of space that they are)has decided to hit all UK smokers yet again !
Not one myself, but believe in an individuals right to choose !

Here's how it goes : If you want to buy cigs, you have to apply for a permit, on an annual basis, which costs £10, and that permit allows you to go into a shop and buy them.......without it the shopkeeper is supposed to refuse to sell you cigs !!!

LOL !!!
Can't see that one going down well if it is enforced.........can anyone else ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Wils & Nance said:


> Hi all !
> Some government minister (waste of space that they are)has decided to hit all UK smokers yet again !
> Not one myself, but believe in an individuals right to choose !
> 
> ...


Thank heavens I'm no longer there!! Maybe they should just make tobacco illegal and be done with it.... Oh, but wait a minute, they'd lose all that extra revenue that has been piled onto a packet of ****!!

The UK government ssem to make their money that way, they say something is bad just so they can tax it heavily!! There're doing the same with petrol, and they're talking about taxing unhealthy food!!

Jo



Jo


----------



## ukbusinessguru (Feb 20, 2008)

Sorry to be a bearer of bad news…. 

Spain is a smokers paradise! I have never seen a no smoking sign in any restaurant or bar. In fact, because cigarettes are so cheap many expats chain smoke here. I’ve often seen people (expats) who light a cigarette every 2.5 minutes (approximately). I am disgusted with this “lets see who can smoke a pack of 20 fastest” attitude. And I’m a smoker!

You’re better off considering The North Pole , I mean London where anit-smoking policies exist. The USA is on par too!


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

The smoking ban has resulted in 4 local pubs closing around my area alone !!
and apparently some 50 pubs a month nationwide are closing !!

All the namby anti smokers who have been bleating about smoking are not using the pubs as kids go to bed at 6pm if the proper drinkers and smokers dont use them how are they going to make money ??

Just one more stupid over the top law from the Government think tank  And now not even none smokers can pop out for drink . Nice one Labour LOL


In Spain you have the compromise smoking sections and none smoking sections everyones a winner simple really isnt it


----------

